
Understanding the Chain fountain - Phithagoras
http://rspa.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/470/2163/20130689
======
Ono-Sendai
This part of the explanation demonstration video is pretty similar to a
skateboarding ollie which also is somewhat unintuitive physically:
[https://youtu.be/-eEi7fO0_O0?t=436](https://youtu.be/-eEi7fO0_O0?t=436)

~~~
phyzome
A nice video of slow-motion ollies:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jig3uiYsb4w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jig3uiYsb4w)
(no fluff and exposition, so you can tell it was uploaded 7 years ago...)

------
netgusto
Discovered (re-discovered?) in 2013 by Steve Mould, as shown on its youtube
channel :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dQJBBklpQQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dQJBBklpQQ)

~~~
milliams
He then talked about its discovery and follow-on in a TEDx talk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmFi1xhz9OQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmFi1xhz9OQ)

